# So yeah interesting thought



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Where do u buy the harness and how do u start them on pulling carts I'm wondering if giving the bucks a job would be helpful my buck is a butt head


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Miniature horse harnesses and carts work well for large goats. Giving animals a job is a good way to redirect excess energy and the training can help relieve boredom. However, giving him an occasional job is not going to cure his attitude all by itself. He'd need to work full time to do that. Is your buck kept with other goats? Does he have a somewhat equal buddy he can butt heads, play, and fight with? Before you can train him to a cart you'll need to train him to be gentle with people. Otherwise harnessing and hitching may become a major (and dangerous) battle. Clicker training can be a good way to train polite manners and is a lot of fun for you and the goat.


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

He is kept with my horse sense I dont want my milk to smell goatie


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm... I'm thinking your buck needs a goat buddy to bang heads with. I kept a goat with horses once upon a time and it didn't do good things for his attitude toward people. He really wanted to butt heads and clack horns, but horses don't do that so he started trying it on people. Behavior training got us only so far because even though he usually kept a lid on his behavior toward me, he would growl and push other people. He was my first harness and pack goat and his attitude was usually pretty good while he was working (he had a halter on so I was able to control his behavior), but the second I turned him loose he went right back to harassing people. 

Since then I've decided that goats need at least one goat companion so they have an appropriate outlet for goaty play/fight behavior. Some goats are mellow enough not to get rough, but most have a very strong desire to bash heads on something besides trees and fences. You can't really keep a buck with does full-time so I suggest finding a wether at least 6-8 months old who will end up about the same size as your buck. Hopefully having a non-threatening but spunky companion would help mellow your guy out.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

If you live In texas, i have a beautiful mini alpine buck for sale that would love to be friends with your buck!!


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Hmm... I'm thinking your buck needs a goat buddy to bang heads with. I kept a goat with horses once upon a time and it didn't do good things for his attitude toward people. He really wanted to butt heads and clack horns, but horses don't do that so he started trying it on people. Behavior training got us only so far because even though he usually kept a lid on his behavior toward me, he would growl and push other people. He was my first harness and pack goat and his attitude was usually pretty good while he was working (he had a halter on so I was able to control his behavior), but the second I turned him loose he went right back to harassing people.
> 
> Since then I've decided that goats need at least one goat companion so they have an appropriate outlet for goaty play/fight behavior. Some goats are mellow enough not to get rough, but most have a very strong desire to bash heads on something besides trees and fences. You can't really keep a buck with does full-time so I suggest finding a wether at least 6-8 months old who will end up about the same size as your buck. Hopefully having a non-threatening but spunky companion would help mellow your guy out.


I am actually getting ready to sell him... Not for his behavior, he's 1/2 Boer and not what I want for my breeding program... We are in the process of getting 2 bucklings from different herds so they can be herd buddies with the pony (not really a pony but that's what I call him)!


----------



## Susie Bosch (Feb 24, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> If you live In texas, i have a beautiful mini alpine buck for sale that would love to be friends with your buck!!


I live in Fl and only interested in Nubians right now thank you tho


----------

